# glass for vivarium sliding doors?



## misscroft83

Hi, I am looking at making my own vivarium and have no problems with most of it apart from where i can buy the glass for the sliding doors! Please can anyone help i am in the southampton area and would like to be able to go and collect the glass in person rather than mail order it, but either are possible i guess! Also what thickness do i need to get and should it be toughned glass or just regular glass? Also what about the rails that the glass would need to sit in?
Thanks


----------



## Eastleigh Reptiles

You can get the glass from most glassier so you shouldn't have any real problems finding on close to you. As for the type, I only ever use toughened, it's safer for the rep, you and any little ones you may have running around. For anything up to about 4ft, you can go for 4mm, but I'd use 6mm for anything much bigger.

Hope that helps


----------



## misscroft83

Thanks, thats a big help. i will look in the yellow pages! Where can i buy handles from for the glass doors? can i just use ones from b and q or somewhere?


----------



## Eastleigh Reptiles

You can pick them up from most glassiers as well, or Ebay. If not, I'm sure there are plenty of people on here that could sell you some, just as around.


----------



## Sam_Vrint

Hey there, not sure where in soton you are but i know there is a glass place in eastleigh that might do it  it's pretty near the swan center and can point on a map if you are interested


----------



## alan1

cheapest 'cut to size' glass in the southampton area

RIDON GLASS
MacNaughten road (bottom of bullar road)
Bitterne
Southampton
02380225622

also do cheap runners/tracking


----------

